# Why employers don't reply to your CV's & letters...



## Audders (31 Jan 2009)

I was reading Greenfields very interesting post about assisting job seekers with tips on applying for jobs. Much sense spoken!

However, can anyone tell me why employers don't answer letters / job applications? It has to be one of the most most soul destroying aspects for the job seeker. Surely it is only common manners to respond?

I'd be especially interested in hearing from HR people on this?

I mean, even if the employer says they don't have the resources to respond (i.e: admin staff); how long realistically does it take to mail merge a generic response saying 'thanks but no thanks.....you did not meet criteria'.......or even an email using BCC.........? And surely it's worth staying on an extra hour some day t do this, considering the time the applicants have put into the application?

Audders

It is so rude and is one of the things that gets on my goat SO much.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (31 Jan 2009)

Tell me about it.In august i sent 87 cv's to hotels around ireland.I have all my certs and qualified in the hotel dept.I got 3 im sorry letters.not as much as an email form the other 84.As a single mom on s.w i'm doing my upmost to get out of the s.w system and things like this really buggeer me off.


----------



## rmelly (31 Jan 2009)

There's a difference between solicited and unsolicited. I would expect an employer to respond to solicited, when the role was successfully filled. I wouldn't expect them to respond to unsolicited, especially if they are at the receiving end of a mailshot. That's not to say they shouldn't respond.


----------



## greenfield (2 Feb 2009)

As someone who in my time like cleverclogs7 sent lots of CVs with no response and knows how dispiriting that can be, I always reply to applications.   As Audders says, it is a simple mailmerge exercise and I like to acknowledge anyone who has taken time to show an interest in our Company.  

The problem with mass-mailing your CV to lots of employers is that most people use a generic "please find attached my CV" covering letter.   I think in the current climate that is extremely unlikely to get a positive response from an employer.   I think there are some basic things you have to do if you are sending unsolicited CV's:

1.   Your covering letter should be addressed to the person who has the power to give you the job (that is probably not the HR manager unless you want to work in HR).  You may have to pick up the phone and try and get that information our of the receptionist.   Maybe you can figure it out from the website.   
2.  Your letter has to explain why your are interested in the particular company and what you have to offer them.
3.   I would finish the letter by saying that you will phone to discuss the application.
4.  Phone and try and get past the receptionist and the secretary and get to speak to the line manager.

Maybe some other contributors will have more time to add to this...


----------



## z103 (2 Feb 2009)

Speaking from a smaller employer's perspective, there's absolutely no way that we'd reply to letters, ie posted CVs.
We simply don't have the time or resources. It's a constant struggle with statutory compliance as it is.

We do respond to emailed CVs that don't go to spam, with a canned response. If we were ever looking for someone, we'd refer to these CVs. The more likely scenario, is that we'll be writing our own CVs!


----------



## Chocks away (2 Feb 2009)

Put it this way, do you reply to every leaflet (that exhorts you to reply) put through your door? These are junk mail, unsolicited and almost an intrusion. Maybe a few years ago this would have worked but not now. It's just the reality of things.


----------



## Caveat (2 Feb 2009)

Agree.   If we have the time we'll sometimes respond to the more relevant letters but those who send completely irrelevant applications for jobs that don't exist are unlikely to get any sort of acknowledgment.

As for those who follow up irrelevant unsolicited email applications, with impatient indignant emails wanting to know why we haven't replied?  - and this is surprisingly common IME - they would probably have no chance of ever being employed by us.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Feb 2009)

I got a reply once that was handwritten and it read:

'Sorry post filled'.

No address, nada else.


----------



## Sandals (3 Feb 2009)

I applied last Oct to DES to correct Home Economics LC Journals for the first time. I had requested the dates for the conferences and so knew they were going on 21st/22nd November.  I had to ring four times to see if I had been successful but was finally told due to the large volume of correctors available I hadn't. A simple letter would have been professional. For the years previous there had been a shortage of correctors........


----------



## AlbacoreA (3 Feb 2009)

Job applications these days are fire and forget. Very few have the resources to reply to all applications. If someones interested in you they'll get back to you. otherwise forget about it. End of story.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (8 Feb 2009)

greenfield said:


> As someone who in my time like cleverclogs7 sent lots of CVs with no response and knows how dispiriting that can be, I always reply to applications. As Audders says, it is a simple mailmerge exercise and I like to acknowledge anyone who has taken time to show an interest in our Company.
> 
> The problem with mass-mailing your CV to lots of employers is that most people use a generic "please find attached my CV" covering letter. I think in the current climate that is extremely unlikely to get a positive response from an employer. I think there are some basic things you have to do if you are sending unsolicited CV's:
> 
> ...


 

your point 1 and 2 had been done cover letter had Dear .........bla,bla,bla,wishing to apply for mentioned position at the such and such hotel.Jobs were advertised so its not like i was just doing it ramdomly.
If ever i have not been sucessful and sent an email telling me so,i make it common curtisy to reply back a "thank you for the acknowledgement"email.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Feb 2009)

> In august i sent 87 cv's to hotels around ireland.



So how many other people do you think have mass mailshotted their CV? 

Businesses are other pressure at the moment. They are cutting staff. They cannot allocate someone to respond to every application they get. 



> i make it common curtisy to reply back a "thank you for the acknowledgement"email.



This just adds to the mail problem. 

Some people are not just happy with a "No thanks" letter. They stay in touch trying to find out why they were not considered. 

It is hugely time consuming. 

Brendan


----------



## MandaC (8 Feb 2009)

A friend of mine has been unemployed since last June.  Despite over 25 years experience, she has had two interviews since then.  She religiously sends off to job applications online, through agencies, etc.  All of these are in response to advertised positions and not unsolicited mail merges. She rarely even gets a response.

If a position is advertised, I do not think it is too much to expect a reply.  Some companies respond with a quite generic "we will contact successful canditates within 14 days "(or whatever)," so at least you know if you dont hear back within that time frame then you have been unsuccessful.  I think that is fair enough.


----------



## JoeRoberts (9 Feb 2009)

Many jobs that agencies advertise do not actually exist at all. It is often used to enable agencies accumulate a list of suitable candidates that they can then get on their books. 
They will then send emails/flyers/spam to tons of companies outlining the excellent lsit of candidates they have on ther books.
It is a form of advertising for them as well, makes them look like a big agency with loads of jobs available so that employers may be impressed by them.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (9 Feb 2009)

Brendan said:


> So how many other people do you think have mass mailshotted their CV?
> 
> Businesses are other pressure at the moment. They are cutting staff. They cannot allocate someone to respond to every application they get.
> 
> ...


 

If hotels have no positions open then why the hell do they advertise on jobs.ie,irishjobs.ie,myhoteljobs.ie and so on.Just to get dumbasses like me to send off cv's? i dont think so.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (9 Feb 2009)

JoeRoberts said:


> Many jobs that agencies advertise do not actually exist at all. It is often used to enable agencies accumulate a list of suitable candidates that they can then get on their books.
> They will then send emails/flyers/spam to tons of companies outlining the excellent lsit of candidates they have on ther books.
> It is a form of advertising for them as well, makes them look like a big agency with loads of jobs available so that employers may be impressed by them.


 

Totally agree.caterest ? i think is one agency that comes to mind.I dont uses agents i just seek out the hotels that advertise careers on there web page.


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Feb 2009)

cleverclogs7 said:


> If hotels have no positions open then why the hell do they advertise on jobs.ie,irishjobs.ie,myhoteljobs.ie and so on.Just to get dumbasses like me to send off cv's? i dont think so.



Are they advertised my hotels or agencies. I reckon only about 1 in 10 of the jobs advertised my agencies is genuine. Your wasting you time with most of those applications. Looks at the hotel own websites, or places like FAS for a realistic vacancies. 

Also as general advice to all. Don't really only on the internet to get jobs. Look at the papers, look at companies, in your field. Often there may be jobs that are not advertised. Hundreds if not thousands will apply to the online jobs.


----------



## FutureProof (9 Feb 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Are they advertised my hotels or agencies. I reckon only about 1 in 10 of the jobs advertised my agencies is genuine. Your wasting you time with most of those applications. Looks at the hotel own websites, or places like FAS for a realistic vacancies.
> 
> Also as general advice to all. Don't really only on the internet to get jobs. Look at the papers, look at companies, in your field. Often there may be jobs that are not advertised. Hundreds if not thousands will apply to the online jobs.



Online cant always be trusted. Its too easy to scam. I prefer the personal approach of just getting out there and approaching employers


----------



## Complainer (10 Feb 2009)

Brendan said:


> Some people are not just happy with a "No thanks" letter. They stay in touch trying to find out why they were not considered.
> 
> It is hugely time consuming.


I don't think it is all unreasonable for an applicant to get some decent feedback that will help them applying for similar positions in the future. In public sector recruitment, the reason for not shortlisting a candidate will always be available. If if they made it through shortlisting, their scores by category will be made available.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Feb 2009)

Complainer said:


> I don't think it is all unreasonable for an applicant to get some decent feedback that will help them applying for similar positions in the future. In public sector recruitment, the reason for not shortlisting a candidate will always be available. If if they made it through shortlisting, their scores by category will be made available.


 
Reasonable has nothing to do with it. Its simply not worth the effort and most places wouldn't have the resources to do it. The public sector shouldn't be wasting resources on it either.


----------



## Clars1909 (11 Feb 2009)

I tried that mail shot thing with my cv about 6 years ago. It went to any financial company in Limerick that looked even vaguely suitable for the type of work I am experienced in. It was about 40-50 pieces of mail, and I researched and rang around to get the correct contact name to address each one to. I got eight replies, and one of them even complimented and waxed lyrical about my beautifully worded application letter. Still didn't result in any job offers though!


----------



## Complainer (12 Feb 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Reasonable has nothing to do with it. Its simply not worth the effort and most places wouldn't have the resources to do it. The public sector shouldn't be wasting resources on it either.


The resources involved are minimal. It simply means noting a couple of lines per candidate in a spreadsheet. The smart employer could just include these lines in the mail-merge response letter, so candidates get the information and don't have to bother making a request.

The discipline of having to think through these few lines will help to ensure that those doing the shortlisting will get their thoughts clear.


----------



## AlbacoreA (13 Feb 2009)

Replying to a 100 or 200 CV's is still not worth the effort. Its job you don't have to do.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Feb 2009)

But think of the poor jobseeker who is having to satisfy the cynical dole inspector that he is looking for work. 
"where are your rejection letters Mr. Byrne?"
"I don't have any. No one replied to my many applications."
"Oh dear Mr. Byrne, I am afraid I will have to suspend your benefit".


----------



## z103 (13 Feb 2009)

> The resources involved are minimal. It simply means noting a couple of lines per candidate in a spreadsheet. The smart employer could just include these lines in the mail-merge response letter, so candidates get the information and don't have to bother making a request.


It'd probably take at least three hours to set this up. Think of a letter, set up a mail merge and spreadsheet. Then print the letters, put them in envelopes, stamp them (more money) and bring them to the post box. Easily half a working day for someone.
How much do you get paid a day, gross? - would you be willing to flush half this money down the toilet?

We don't even post invoices to customers unless they specifically ask, because of cost.


----------



## Complainer (13 Feb 2009)

leghorn said:


> It'd probably take at least three hours to set this up. Think of a letter, set up a mail merge and spreadsheet. Then print the letters, put them in envelopes, stamp them (more money) and bring them to the post box. Easily half a working day for someone.
> How much do you get paid a day, gross? - would you be willing to flush half this money down the toilet?


Have you heard of the new and emerging technology called 'email'?


----------



## geecee (18 Feb 2009)

We recently advertised a position in my dept (IT related) for which i received 89 CVs

The vast majority of these were unsuitable:

-Business graduates applying for an IT postition
-Senior engineers applying for what was advertised as a very junior position
-People without valid working permits
-People not even in the country and willing to relocate
-IT graduates looking for 45K+ etc etc

At least half the respondents didn't answer one of the 3 key questions that i asked:
"What are your current Salary expectations"
Answer =Market rate, Negotiable, no answer etc etc

Sorry but i don't think its my problem to reply to most of these people... if they havn't read the job spec and have wasted my time getting me to read their cover letters and CV, why should i waste any further time on them? 

Similarly neither should anybody else in the office have to do it...

The worst one was the guy who mailed:
-HR first with his CV
-Then Mailed me less than a week later
-And then mail my boss demanding to know why we hadn't called him to interview!

Needless to say he won't be getting the job!


----------



## Purple (18 Feb 2009)

Complainer said:


> The resources involved are minimal. It simply means noting a couple of lines per candidate in a spreadsheet. The smart employer could just include these lines in the mail-merge response letter, so candidates get the information and don't have to bother making a request.
> 
> The discipline of having to think through these few lines will help to ensure that those doing the shortlisting will get their thoughts clear.



I would guess it would require minimal resources where you work (and indeed where I work) but most SME’s don’t have an IT department and many don’t have someone who knows how to set up a mail merge (or even a spread sheet). Look at the wider picture.


----------



## Caveat (19 Feb 2009)

We have had similar experiences _geecee_ and adopt a similar attitude.


----------



## Yorrick (19 Feb 2009)

A sign of the times.
What goes round comes round.
 I know a person who was sitting on an Interview Board in 1997/1998 for Civil Service and Public Service positions.
He said it was a daily occurrence for applicants not to turn up for interviews and not inform the Interview Board.
Many of these applicants went for so called well paid jobs in the priviate sector.


----------



## DubShelley (19 Feb 2009)

Yorrick said:


> A sign of the times.
> What goes round comes round.
> I know a person who was sitting on an Interview Board in 1997/1998 for Civil Service and Public Service positions.
> He said it was a daily occurrence for applicants not to turn up for interviews and not inform the Interview Board.
> Many of these applicants went for so called well paid jobs in the priviate sector.


 
I was responsible for recruitment in my last job and we would get at least 10+ CV's posted & emailed into us daily - even when we didn't have any suitable positions open to them. There is not a chance I would answer 50+ applications, particularly if there weren't even a job advertised. 

Anyone who says the time involved is minimal obviously has not worked in recruitment at this level before! Even if it only takes 2 or 3 mins to reply to an email, this all adds up when you are constantly receiving these applications!!!


----------



## bond-007 (19 Feb 2009)

Would you entertain calls from dole inspectors asking if Mr. X applied to your company? 

I currently know of one inspector that is phoning employers asking if people have applied to them. 

How hard is a 2 line thanks but no thanks email to send. It would save more hassle in the long term.


----------



## callybags (19 Feb 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Would you entertain calls from dole inspectors asking if Mr. X applied to your company?
> 
> I currently know of one inspector that is phoning employers asking if people have applied to them.
> 
> How hard is a 2 line thanks but no thanks email to send. It would save more hassle in the long term.


 
I agree. It is only common courtesy to send a quick response seeing as the applicant has gone to the trouble of showing interest in working for your company.


----------



## Caveat (19 Feb 2009)

callybags said:


> ...common courtesy to send a quick response seeing as the applicant has gone to the trouble of showing interest in working for your company.


 
Common courtesy?  

We regularly get emailed, badly worded "applications" for jobs that do not exist from people with completely irrelevant backgrounds who then follow up their email a couple of days later demanding to know why we have not responded - I wouldn't call that a courteous approach, it's just sloppy, unprofessional and rude IMO.  To hell with those kinds of people - life is too short and they never get responses from us.

For actual advertised jobs - we always respond.  

For speculative applications we would generally respond if the applicant would have been appropriate - I think that's enough.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Feb 2009)

If your not getting responses thats a message in itself. 

The days of hand holding are gone.


----------



## Complainer (19 Feb 2009)

DubShelley said:


> I
> Anyone who says the time involved is minimal obviously has not worked in recruitment at this level before! Even if it only takes 2 or 3 mins to reply to an email, this all adds up when you are constantly receiving these applications!!!


2-3 seconds per email, more like. MS Outlook users can set up a standard signature to contain an appropriate response (maybe telling the applications that you don't accept speculative applications), and then it takes four keystrokes to reply to any email choosing that signature. It doesn't take an IT dept, or a technical genius, just someone who is prepared to use the technology at their fingertips. I'm frequently amazed at how many of those who claim to "no good at 'puters" don't seem to have any difficulty booking their Ryanair tickets online.



Caveat said:


> Common courtesy?
> 
> We regularly get emailed, badly worded "applications" for jobs that do not exist from people with completely irrelevant backgrounds who then follow up their email a couple of days later demanding to know why we have not responded - I wouldn't call that a courteous approach, it's just sloppy, unprofessional and rude IMO.  To hell with those kinds of people - life is too short and they never get responses from us.
> 
> ...


I can understand that it would be frustrating to have to respond to large numbers of speculative applications, though I'd guess there will be more and more of those applications as the economy worsens. It is probably safest for all concerned if an immediate 'no thanks' response is sent and the application is deleted. This avoids any data protection or confidentiality issues.


AlbacoreA said:


> The days of hand holding are gone.


It's not hand-holding, just simple good manners. Saying 'thanks' to a customer takes a few seconds too, but let's not use the credit crunch as an excuse to be rude.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Feb 2009)

Complainer said:


> ...It's not hand-holding, just simple good manners. Saying 'thanks' to a customer takes a few seconds too, but let's not use the credit crunch as an excuse to be rude.


 
Lets blame everything on the credit crunch 

Its got nothing to do with the credit crunch. Its been like this for decades. Its the norm not to reply unless your shortlisted or its a very senior position. Unless you are going into to detail, a stock reply isn't worth a fig. If someone is interested in you, they'll get back to you. If they aren't they won't. If someone can't take that simple message, they definately don't want you. Theres enough spam and junk mail (including email) without adding 400 PFO letters to your carbon footprint. Don't call us we'll call you, is exactly what it means.


----------



## Complainer (21 Feb 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Its got nothing to do with the credit crunch. Its been like this for decades. Its the norm not to reply unless your shortlisted or its a very senior position.


Not in my experience. I've always got some response/acknowledgement/PFO any time I've applied for a job. 



AlbacoreA said:


> Unless you are going into to detail, a stock reply isn't worth a fig.


Wrong. It has value for both the applicant and the employer. It tells the applicant that the application has been received and declined. No doubt, no wondering. It brings clarity. For the employer, it reduces the likelihood of further queries, particularly if it gives some explanation as to why it was declined.


----------



## bond-007 (21 Feb 2009)

It also keeps your local neighbourhood dole office happy too.


----------



## conan doyle (21 Feb 2009)

Just been reading your reply to cleaverclogs7 and I just want to say thanks for the tips. I've been sending C.Vs like some one possesed over the last few months and getting little or no repies. Im going to to try to get a contact name next time and hope this will help. It can be soul destroying to get no feed back so heres hoping and thanks again


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Feb 2009)

Complainer said:


> Not in my experience. I've always got some response/acknowledgement/PFO any time I've applied for a job.


 
That doesn't mean that its the same for anyone else, or that the credit crunch has changed how people reply to applications. The number of posts from people getting no replies would tend suggest its very common even the norm anyway. 



Complainer said:


> Wrong. It has value for both the applicant and the employer. It tells the applicant that the application has been received and declined. No doubt, no wondering. It brings clarity. For the employer, it reduces the likelihood of further queries, particularly if it gives some explanation as to why it was declined.


 
Wrong yourself. Your not going to get an explanation in automated reply, or spending 2-3 seconds per email as you suggested previously. People who aren't happy with no reply, aren't going to satisfied with an automated reply either. Getting a reply might even encourage them to look for more feedback. 

That said it not that useful to generalise as every application is different.


----------



## Complainer (21 Feb 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> That doesn't mean that its the same for anyone else, or that the credit crunch has changed how people reply to applications. The number of posts from people getting no replies would tend suggest its very common even the norm anyway.


So you conveniently ignore the feedback that doesn't suit you and take a self-selecting set of people giving negative feedback as 'the norm'. Way to get a balanced view.


AlbacoreA said:


> Wrong yourself. Your not going to get an explanation in automated reply, or spending 2-3 seconds per email as you suggested previously. People who aren't happy with no reply, aren't going to satisfied with an automated reply either. Getting a reply might even encourage them to look for more feedback.


Wrong and wrong. It is indeed possible to give an explanation for unsolicited applications with a semi-automated 4-keystroke response. The explanation may well be 'we don't accept unsolicited applications. Please watch our website for future vacancies' or similar. It is difficult to imagine how anyone will look for more information in response to this.



AlbacoreA said:


> That said it not that useful to generalise as every application is different.


Glad to see we agree on something.

Businesses don't exists as islands. They are part of our community. Today's job applicant is tomorrow's customer. Today's desperate job applicant in the recession is tomorrow's potential targeted recruit in a boom. It would be a foolish business decision to treat job applicants with contempt and not to exercise simple good manners.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Feb 2009)

Complainer said:


> So you conveniently ignore the feedback that doesn't suit you and take a self-selecting set of people giving negative feedback as 'the norm'. Way to get a balanced view.


 
I ignored it by quoting and commenting on it. 

I took the majority 14 vs 4 (approx). How would you do it? 



Complainer said:


> Wrong and wrong. It is indeed possible to give an explanation for unsolicited applications with a semi-automated 4-keystroke response. The explanation may well be 'we don't accept unsolicited applications. Please watch our website for future vacancies' or similar. It is difficult to imagine how anyone will look for more information in response to this.


 
Anything is possible, the issue is it worthwhile? Since its unsolicited, if they've got the email, they've already looked at the website, and seen theres no vacancies, and applied anyway. So I fail to see how its useful to tell them to go look at the website they've already looked at. Obviously they are doing that anyway. 

Yet it happens. For some people no is not enough. 



Complainer said:


> Businesses don't exists as islands. They are part of our community. Today's job applicant is tomorrow's customer. Today's desperate job applicant in the recession is tomorrow's potential targeted recruit in a boom. It would be a foolish business decision to treat job applicants with contempt and not to exercise simple good manners.


 
Theres an awful lot who don't even treat existing customers that well never mind people they are unlikely to ever hear from again as customer or as recruit. For example...

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=105043


----------



## Complainer (22 Feb 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> I ignored it by quoting and commenting on it.
> 
> I took the majority 14 vs 4 (approx). How would you do it?


Well, I'd start by not assuming that a self-selecting group of people complaining on a negatively titled thread is representative.


AlbacoreA said:


> Anything is possible, the issue is it worthwhile? Since its unsolicited, if they've got the email, they've already looked at the website, and seen theres no vacancies, and applied anyway. So I fail to see how its useful to tell them to go look at the website they've already looked at. Obviously they are doing that anyway.
> 
> Yet it happens. For some people no is not enough.


It's a flawed assumption to assume that anyone who has the email address has seen the website.  It is extremely unlikely that anyone who sees a clear message on a website regarding unsolicited applications is going to send in an unsolicited application. So if this is still happening, I would guess that the website is poorly designed and/or the content is poorly written. 



AlbacoreA said:


> Theres an awful lot who don't even treat existing customers that well never mind people they are unlikely to ever hear from again as customer or as recruit. For example...
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=105043


Indeed there are. And I guess they will continue to whinge about the credit crunch, bureacratic regulators and excessive tax instead of addressing the real problem - their own attitude.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Feb 2009)

Complainer said:


> Well, I'd start by not assuming that a self-selecting group of people complaining on a negatively titled thread is representative.


 
I'll stop assuming that, if you ever post anything better that contradicts it. 



Complainer said:


> It's a flawed assumption to assume that anyone who has the email address has seen the website. ...


 
If they haven't, then they haven't done their homework and aren't worth replying to anyway.


----------



## Lama (23 Feb 2009)

Having worked  as a Recruiter for different organisations (not recruitment agencies!!) it is seen as best practice to acknowledge receipt of all applicants whether the applicant had applied for an advertised position or not.  I recently myself have been applying for positions both on line and in newspapers- the majority would have acknowledged but there were some that did not - this is a bad reflection on an organisation and would make one wonder what other practices they let slip??  I recently had a regret letter sent to me for a post which i considered myself well qualified for.  The following day I had the HR dep call me to ask me if I had received this letter, to which I replied yes.  They had sent the regret letter in error and would like me to attend for interview- I was happy to inform them that I had since accepterd another position!!  As for recruitment agencies- mostly a complete waste of time - there are one or two good reputable ones but others are clueless.  For those sending your CV in on spec:  * Find the person who is in charge of the hiring in that department- send cover letter and CV directly to them * Always follow up with a telephone call- it may take several but at least they will see that you are genuinely interested and obviously have initiative.


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Feb 2009)

Imagine if 200 people apply for one position, and they all ring several times to follow it up. 

I think theres a lot of variables. What the job is, how senior, the skill set, the application method, and what type of company it is. Things like that.


----------

